# Pretty amazing animation of a 4-cylinder auto engine being assembled and run !



## ChooChooMike (Dec 3, 2008)

Dunno if this is the right place to post external videos, but ya gotta check this one out. Someone made a CAD assembly video showing a 4-cylinder automobile engine being put together and further animated it by showing the 4-stroke cycle/piston cut-away !

*Building an engine*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UZELbcc9_Y&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## jack404 (Dec 3, 2008)

excellent! 

theres some awful clever folks out there 
cheers for that Mike

jack

PS anyone know what the sound track is ?? Enigma maybe ??


----------



## Macca (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats brilliant!
It looks like all the bolts rotate as they go in, its hard to tell. They definately slow down for the last little bit.
I wonder how long it took to make?


----------



## malcolmt (Dec 3, 2008)

AWESOME

How i wish we had that when i was learning about four strokes at school 35yrs ago.

   :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that, that's impressive, wonder who was that singer, very good voice, thanks again, Lathe Nut


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 3, 2008)

I do animations on a simpler scale, and believe me, I can appreciate the number of hours involved in making that one. Brilliant work!!!---Brian


----------



## compound driver 2 (Dec 3, 2008)

Here jack

i dont know what weird ass music you Australians listen too but I thought an enema involved water and a hoze pipe! LOL

interesting video.

cheers


----------

